# Caltech Fall Open 2012



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 13, 2012)

The annual Caltech Fall competition is officially registered! Sign up 'n come!

Facebook Event Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/290323744400529/
Official Website: http://ca.cubingusa.com/CaltechFall2012/


----------



## Matthew3075 (Oct 13, 2012)

can't wait! hope to see you there!


----------

